# Những điều bố mẹ cần biết về bỉm của con nhỏ



## tthk258 (3 Tháng sáu 2021)

Đối với các cặp vợ chồng trẻ, nhất là những cặp vợ chồng lần đầu tiên lên chức thì việc chăm sóc con nhỏ là một trải nghiệm mới hạnh phúc ngập tràn và nhiều điều mới lạ. Bố mẹ trẻ sẽ hết sức ngạc nhiên về tần suất đi vệ sinh của bé cũng như về số lượng tã vải và bỉm giấy dùng một lần trong ngày. Theo thống kê, trong 1 năm đầu đời một đứa trẻ có thể dùng đến 1000 chiếc tã vải và bỉm vệ sinh dùng 1 lần. Bài viết dưới đây sẽ giới thiệu cho các các cặp vợ chồng trẻ, những người đang chăm sóc con nhỏ hiểu rõ hơn về bỉm và hướng dẫn các “bí kíp” sử dụng bỉm phù hợp cho trẻ nhỏ để đảm bảo sức khỏe và tính thẩm mỹ của bé.

Trẻ dưới 1 tuổi sẽ sử dụng hết khoảng bao nhiêu tã, bỉm mỗi ngày?


Bỉm (hay còn gọi là tã giấy) là món đồ thiết yếu mà bất cứ em bé nào sinh ra cũng cần phải sử dụng cho đến khi 2 – 3 tuổi.

Đối với trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ, việc sử dụng bỉm nhiều hay ít sẽ phụ thuộc vào việc bé đi vệ sinh bao nhiêu lần trong ngày. Ví dụ như dưới 10 ngày tuổi, trẻ sơ sinh chỉ đi ị là phân xu, lượng phân này không nhiều nên bố mẹ chỉ cần cho bé sử dụng tã vải hoặc miếng lót sơ sinh. Tuy nhiên, giai đoạn từ 1 đến 2 tháng tuổi, trẻ sẽ đi tè và đi ị nhiều hơn, bé có thể đi “nặng” từ 8 đến 10 lần trong ngày.  Một chiếc tã vải chỉ có thể dùng được sau 1-3 lần bé tè, bỉm dùng được  nhiều hơn 4-5 lần bé tè. Nếu bé chỉ đi tè, mẹ có thể dùng tã trong vòng 2-3 tiếng còn bỉm thì từ 4-5 tiếng sẽ thay một lần. Tuy nhiên, nếu bé đi ị ra bỉm bì bố mẹ cần thay bỉm ngay lập tức để đảm bảo vệ sinh cho làn da của bé. Như vậy tính trung bình mỗi ngày một em bé bình thường có thể sử dụng từ 5 – 6 chiếc bỉm tùy vào số lần đi vệ sinh của bé. Trung bình 1 năm đầu đời bé có thể cần đến 1000 chiếc bỉm các loại.



Kích cỡ tã, bỉm như thế nào được coi là đúng?


Việc sử dụng bỉm đúng kích cỡ giúp bé thoải mái và dễ chịu hơn rất nhiều, đó là lý do vì sao mẹ cần phải chọn cho bé bỉm có kích thước phù hợp. Để mua được bỉm với kích cỡ chuẩn cho bé, mẹ nên hỏi nhân viên tư vấn bán hàng. Họ sẽ sẽ hỏi độ tuổi, cân nặng của con bạn để đưa ra lời khuyên phù hợp nhất. Ví dụ, nếu cân nặng của con bạn là 10.8kg, bạn nên mua bỉm số 3, cho trẻ có cân nặng từ 7.2kg đến 12.6kg hãy mua bỉm số 4.


Vài tiêu chí chọn bỉm mà các mẹ thường mách nhau là: Đảm bảo chiếc bỉm vừa khít quanh chân bé để bé cảm thấy thoải mái nhất khi đóng bỉm. Còn nếu chiếc bỉm bị tràn thì mẹ nên cân nhắc đổi loại bỉm hoặc cỡ bỉm cho bé.

 

Làm thế nào để phòng ngừa và điều trị hăm tã ở trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ?


Hăm tã là phản ứng dị ứng khi bé mặc tã (cả tã bỉm và tã giấy) quá lâu hoặc chế độ dinh dưỡng chưa hợp lý.


Khi hăm tã, trên da bé sẽ xuất hiện những triệu chứng như: da bị mẩn đỏ, vết mẩn đỏ xuất hiện ở cùng bụng, quanh bộ phận sinh dục, phần đùi, bẹn và mông. Khi thay tã, bỉm bé cảm thấy khó chịu, quấy khóc mỗi khi thay tã.

 

Phòng ngừa:

Cách phòng ngừa hăm tã ở trẻ nhỏ cũng hết sức đơn giản, chỉ cần bố mẹ chú ý một chút sẽ làm được ngay.

Bố mẹ cần lưu ý:


Thay bỉm cho em bé thường xuyên hơn bình thường.


Để mông bé khô ngoài không khí trong khi thay bỉm và khi có thể, tháo bỉm ra một lúc.


Các dung dịch có mùi thơm và các loại xà phòng khử mùi có thể gây kích ứng cho da em bé, vì vậy nên sử dụng xà phòng không mùi, dịu nhẹ và khăn bằng vải bông ấm để lau cho em bé trong khi thay bỉm.


Nếu bạn sử dụng khăn giấy ướt, hãy chọn loại không có nước hoa, cồn và các hoá chất.


Khi giặt tã vải (hoặc quần áo em bé), tránh sử dụng chất làm mềm vải, các sản phẩm chống tĩnh điện, hoặc xà phòng giặt quần áo có mùi thơm. Các sản phẩm này có thể gây hăm và ảnh hưởng đến làn da non nớt của bé.

Để phòng ngừa hăm tã ở trẻ nhỏ bố mẹ cần thay bỉm cho bé thường xuyên, vệ sinh sạch sẽ vùng da bé

Điều trị:

Khi bé bị hăm tã, mẹ cần phát hiện kịp thời và nhanh chóng điều trị theo những cách sau:


Sử dụng kem kẽm oxit không cần kê đơn có thể làm dịu vùng da của bé bị hăm.


Sử dụng kem bôi chứa kẽm oxit dịu nhẹ hoặc mỡ khoáng (petroleum jelly) có thể làm giảm kích ứng và các phản ứng dị ứng.

Nếu bé bị hăm tã do nhiễm khuẩn (thường do tụ cầu hoặc strepbacteria) gây mẩn đỏ và phồng rộp, bố mẹ cần bình tĩnh đưa trẻ đến bệnh viện khám và điều trị bằng thuốc kháng sinh. Nếu bé bị hăm tã do nhiễm nấm, bác sỹ có thể đề nghị dùng kem chống nấm tại chỗ không cần kê đơn.



Làm thế nào để nước tiểu và phân của bé không bị rò rỉ khi dùng bỉm?


Bỉm của bé có thể bị rò rỉ vì nhiều nguyên nhân khác nhau như kích cỡ không phù hợp hoặc do cách mặc của bố mẹ không đúng cách.


Nếu bé mới được 2 tuần tuổi hoặc nhỏ hơn thì việc sợ đụng chạm đến dây rốn là nguyên nhân chính khiến cho bỉm không vừa khít với người của bé. Lúc này, bạn cần kiểm tra xem bỉm có vừa khít với phần bên dưới gốc cuống rốn hay không.Bởi trong một số trường hợp, bố mẹ sợ ảnh hưởng đến cuống rốn của con mà không để bỉm vừa khít với phần cơ thể nhạy cảm này.


Nếu bỉm quá to hoặc quá nhỏ bạn cần phải điều chỉnh lại kích cỡ của bỉm để cho bỉm vừa vặn hơn với cơ thể bé.


Đối với bỉm của bé trai, việc để đầu dương vật của bé hướng lên trên là nguyên nhân khiến bé bị tè ngược và thấm ngược. Lúc này bạn cần hướng đầu dương vật của bé xuống dưới khi mặc bỉm.


Bỉm là vật dụng quan trọng không thể thiếu của trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ. Để sử dụng bỉm đúng cách, không ảnh hưởng đế sức khỏe và sự thoải mái của con, bố mẹ nên lựa chọn những sản phẩm tã bỉm với những tiêu chí như: Sản phẩm uy tín trên thị trường, dễ sử dụng, có kích thước phù hợp với cân nặng và chiều cao của con để con thấy thoải mái nhất ngay cả khi mang trên mình chiếc bỉm suốt một ngày dài.


----------



## tthk258 (3 Tháng sáu 2021)

uppppppppp


----------



## tthk258 (5 Tháng sáu 2021)

uppppppppppp


----------

